# AIB redress sent to my PIP



## LCR2020 (16 Sep 2020)

Hi Brendan,

I contacted AIB today as I hadn't received any notification regarding the redress due the end of August.
I was one of the people who received the 1615 previously. This was posted directly to me.
Today they told me that they have now sent details to the Insolvency Practitioner who was dealing with my case.
At the time I had to sell our house and declare bankruptcy on the balance that was owed to AIB. 
Is it right that they are now dealing with the Insolvency Practitioner even though I have come out of bankruptcy 4 years ago?
I can't make contact with the Insolvency Practitioner who was dealing with my case.


----------



## Nailligo (16 Sep 2020)

LCR2020 said:


> Hi Brendan,
> 
> I contacted AIB today as I hadn't received any notification regarding the redress due the end of August.
> I was one of the people who received the 1615 previously. This was posted directly to me.
> ...


Is there any way at all to contact the PIP? Or try the ISI itself? They can write a note to confirm they're no longer dealing with your case.


----------



## LCR2020 (22 Sep 2020)

Thanks Nailligo. 
I contacted AIB again and it wasn't the Insolvency Practitioner they posted it too. It was the ISI. In fairness the person from the Redress contact number was very helpful.  She has sent a message to the Insolvency Department in AIB asking why the letter was sent to the ISI.
So I've emailed the ISI to find out if they received the letter. AIB told me it was posted out on the 21st of August so I thought I'd have heard from the ISI by now.  Still waiting to here from both AIB Insolvency and the ISI.


----------



## michaelg (28 Sep 2020)

LCR2020 said:


> Thanks Nailligo.
> I contacted AIB again and it wasn't the Insolvency Practitioner they posted it too. It was the ISI. In fairness the person from the Redress contact number was very helpful.  She has sent a message to the Insolvency Department in AIB asking why the letter was sent to the ISI.
> So I've emailed the ISI to find out if they received the letter. AIB told me it was posted out on the 21st of August so I thought I'd have heard from the ISI by now.  Still waiting to here from both AIB Insolvency and the ISI.


Any update on this ? thanks


----------



## LCR2020 (14 Oct 2020)

michaelg said:


> Any update on this ? thanks


Michealg. I'd like to say I have it resolved but far from it. 
After contacting the ISI and AIB again I managed to get AIB to send me out a copy of the letter.
I was delighted to see the amount they had agreed to pay out. So i filled in the Payment Instruction Form that was included to send back to AIB. 
There is a section on it that needs to be signed by the Official Assignee if you have been declared bankrupt. So today I contacted the ISI to see if I could send the form on for signing. They have put the brakes on this. They said that they are seeking more details from AIB regarding the FSPO's decision and how the amount was calculated.
So I now need to wait for the ISI to decide what happens with the payment.


----------

